# Today's the Last Day of MBT's Grand Re-Opening Sale & Events Schedule



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

This weekend has been incredible, and we sincerely thank all everyone for a fantastic time! We've had customers come in from as far away as Atlanta and Baton Rouge for the sale!

Today's events include the Free Scuba equipment maintenance seminar at 3pm - Josh will be reviewing regular care and maintenance of eqipmentto include simple repairs that can be done in the field to save a dive day - you'll find out what all of those small o-rings in the save a dive kits are for.

At 5 pm Rich Adams will be teaching an emergency oxygen provider course - cost is $20 per person (just to cover materials). Every diver should take this class!

At 3pm We're going to be drawing for raffle - All proceeds will go to the USO, and we've got some impressive prizes including an atomic regulator, split fins, dive computer, spearguns, and more. Tickets are $5 each or 5 for $20, and you don't have to be present to win.

The Oceanic sales rep will be here from 10-noon to answer any questions and show off the new stuff.

Again, We thank all of you for making this weekend an incredible success!

Jim

MBT Divers - 3920 Barrancas Ave - Pensacola, FL - (850) 455-7702


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

The Raffle drawing was held at 3pm today, and witheveryone's help we raised over $750 for the USO!!!

The results of the Raffle are:

Wetsuit - Dalton Kennedy

Split Fins - James Skipper

48" Biller - Jeff McGill

Atomic Z-2 Regulator - Zach Jeudevine 

Oceanic VEO250 Console - Don Branum

Thanks again for everyone's help!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Well I cant believe I actually came 3 days in a row and took all the verbal abuse from you guys!

Also cant believe Coochie came up there 2 days in a row and hung out all day, and didnt get bored! (she has actually now made me a list of new items she wants..:doh)

But biggest of all, I cant believe my cheap ass came off some money for a big ticket item and bought a new Riffe Standard #3 withthicker bands, shorter shaft, cushioned grip, reinforsed muzzle, and my wife blessed me! (I think the gun also has other names....mondo somthin)

Congrats Dalton on winning the wetsuit in the raffle!

And glad my sons woman got her gear there.....see....puttin up with me and answerin all my stupid questions finally paid off guys!oke


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

yo Clay-Doh do you know what date on tanks aren't accecptable for fills any longer.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

You talking about thewalter-kiddys or old luxfers?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

yes I am do you know the date that they are no longer any good? I haven't been diving in the last few years, but I am looking to get back to it.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

All Walter Kidde aluminum cylinders and (most) Luxfer aluminum cylinders made before July of 88 are made from aflawed alloy that has shown to be susceptible to sustained load cracking - essentially they develop cracks, usually around the neck, that can lead to a catastrophic failure of the cylinder, typically resulting in severe injury and sometimes death.

In simple terms, they can blow up without warning. It is an extremely rare occurrance, but there are several cases that can be found online, and many more that don't show up in the statistics. One injury is too many, and the material damage to the fill station and shop is usually significant. 

A few years back, Luxfer was offering a "buy back" program to try to get as many of these tanks off the market as they could.

In light of these facts, mostFlorida dive shops, and many around the countryhave established a policy of no longer servicing these tanks. It's a simple decision based on risk management, and WK and Luxfer were encouraging the self imposed "ban" - until their lawyers decided that they were admitting a problem and opening themselves up to additional liability.

There's no shortage of information (both good and bad) on the net, and I'll be surprised if this post doesn't start a discussion on the issue. Please feel free to ask here, through PM, or give us a callif you have any further questions. If you're still confused, feel free to bring any questionable cylinders by the shop and we'll be happy to ID them for you.

Jim

MBT Divers - (850) 455-7702


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Well there is the answer lobsterman!

Tanks are one of hte few things I bought new, and don't have to worry about!

I didn't know you got out of diving for a while? Hope you deside to get back in.:toast


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

Yea..I lost the use of two of my tanks..both old US Diver Professional (Luxfers). I'll have to drag them over to the scrap yard and get a few cents for the aluminum. One of them even has a working "J" valve for those who remeber what the other knob is for.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey, 'SCUBA Junkie', I would like the "J" valve for teaching if you would care to part w/ it! Just lemme know what beer you drink and we'll talk! Thanks, Jerry


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

hey clay did you ever end up getting that camera??


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%"><DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'294\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'294\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'294\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'294\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'294\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'294\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">Evensplit</DIV><NOSCRIPT></NOSCRIPT></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Thanks for the info, my first tank is a Luxfer and was made in 1983. So I guess it is toast. So much for the clause that they have a life time warranty huh


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%"><DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'399\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'399\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'399\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'399\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'399\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'399\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">Clay-Doh</DIV><NOSCRIPT></NOSCRIPT></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

I appreciate it and I am on my way back now. I went to MBT Saturday with mt Daughter and Son in law and he purchased an Atomic Aquatics Regulator and Oceanic BC and he is in the process of getting certified now, so it looks like I will be back this summer. I hope to see some of you out on the water soon.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%"><DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'378\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'378\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'378\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'378\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'378\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'378\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">SCUBA Junkie</DIV><NOSCRIPT></NOSCRIPT></TD><TD class=SmallTxt noWrap align=right width="20%"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Can you spell reserve


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Luxfer will honor the warranty IF you can produce the original sales receipt WITH you name on it. You have to pay shipping both ways, and they can (and have) refused to replace the tank if they decide it's not "flawed".


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%"><DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl15_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl15_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl15_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'294\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'294\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'294\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl15_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl15_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'294\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'294\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'294\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">Evensplit</DIV><NOSCRIPT></NOSCRIPT></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Well as of right now it isn't cracked, and shipping both ways would cost you almost what a new one would cost, therefore rendering that idea useless and expensive. I do have the original receipt though. Do you know if you can get them hydroed still.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Evensplit (4/14/2008)*Luxfer will honor the warranty IF you can produce the original sales receipt WITH you name on it. You have to pay shipping both ways, and they can (and have) refused to replace the tank if they decide it's not "flawed".


Thanks for all of your help on old tanks and thanks especially for the offer. I really appreciate it. I just wish I lived closer to your dive shop so I could regularly shop there. George


----------

